# Betta Fins Color Changed I think.



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

When I first got my betta i made the mistake of puting a cicalid in there too he damaged my betta's fins, there were aLL completely red. when there grew back, they have some violet blue stripes when he flares, it's very pretty.

P.S. I new betta's could grow there fins back but not in a different form of color


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

You mean a cichlid? Yeah, you cannot put a betta in with a cichlid since they both have completely different water chemistry requirements. Cichlids require special lake salts (not aquarium salt), higher pH, and a few other necessities. Cichlids require their own specialty tanks... very few exceptions.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I figured that out, but the hard way he was attacked, but the color he grew back on his fins where different from when i got him


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

That is not the answer I was looking for. I wanted to know if when a betta gets hurt, that there is a chance of the fins growing back in a different color than what he was born with. he had all red and after the incident he has some blue on his fins.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes, bettas get new colors. There's a chance that he would have gotten the blue streaks on his own without the damage. Usually, new fin growth is clear and then colors up.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

What makes the blue streaks appear? 
Being happy?
Being Healthy?
Because of Aging?
Because of Stress?
I want to know because he is even more prettier.

PS. I've taken plenty of pics of him with my new phone (which are posted to my albums) but i'm not sure they ever showed up in the picture.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I looked at the pictures. By blue streaks, do you mean the little bit at the very end of his fin? That looks like regrowth to me. It should turn red after a while.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

It isn't uncommon for bettas to get in different colors. And reds/oranges seem particularly prone to adding blue for some reason. I don't think it is damage related as I have had ones get over their barrier and shred each others fins and they grew back the same color. However, if he's still relatively young, mine have all added color they didn't originally start with (except for 1) so it's possible he was just adding in a bit of color. Just keep an eye out as it grows in and wait and see.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I named him Fua'go because he "was" red. also because he's a dragon scale betta. dragon's breath fire. and his name is fire in spanish. if he turns other colors he won't be "fire" anymore...


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually blue IS a color in fire. Exceptionally hot fire goes blue. So you can just say blue areas are where his fire is hottest.  if it helps, most reds won't do more than add accent colors. Red is a dominant color so they aren't likely to lose it at this age.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fun fact: your Betta isn't a Dragonscale. Sorry.

But yes, that also looks like regrowth to me which, as Sadist said, will color up to red as it grows out. But it is also possible for fins to grow back a completely new color, like a blue fish goes white or red, or a black fish grows in red. It's all about their genetics and because we normally don't have the list of the fish's ancestors and their genes, it's all a guess when it comes down to it ^_^


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*You Sure?*

He was in a Dragon Scale Box when I got him. and he has a lot more fins than a normal betta. Could the store have priced him wrong on purpose to make more money? was I ripped off? All that matters is I love my Fu'ago.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Dragonscale has to do with their scales, not their finnage.

Look at this thread, I provide pictures of differences and what not: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=361737

I did make a correction in terms of true Dragons and Metallics later on, to read that, look here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=361737&page=4#post4361842

Your boy is a Solid Red who is probably a Halfmoon (HM) or Super DeT. I can't say for sure unless you have a flare picture.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pet stores often mislabel their fish. I've even seen some people who have had the genders mislabeled!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Pet stores often mislabel their fish. I've even seen some people who have had the genders mislabeled!


It goes beyond that. The majority of them that have those dumb fish info stickers are 95% of the time wrong in how many gallons are required for the fish.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've seen that a lot, too.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll get a pic of him flaring hopefully tonite. thanks.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Plenty of other pics.*

I never got the pic u needed but there are tons of pics of my betta now. Can you please take a look at the Album marked "My Betta" and see what you can determine? Thanks. :fish:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There was a Cichlid in with your boy?

Also, are those shells real? If so, you should remove them immediately, they will harm your boy!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

By this age? I don't know how old he is?


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, those shells are real, but they are used to hold the clam shell up, its so they fish can hide in there without being attacked, and I had the cicalid a long time ago, I made my mistake and learned from it, He died a week after giving him to my teacher as a pet.

My betta stays away from those shells, they are to protect the little guys. 
But I still got no answer to my question, how old is he?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, no, I don't mean physically hurt your fish. What they do is leach salt and calcium into the water which can make your water very hard; uninhabitable for your fish. Take them out immediately please, it's also hurting your Betta's fins in the end as well. Harder water tends to not be helpful when trying to heal up Betta fins as you are. His fins are still rotting so you need to keep that water clean. 

We can't say how old he is or how old any fish is really unless you've spawned it yourself. Most Betta's come into the store at 3-5 months of age. So you can do the math from there


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh now I get it.. You see I bought those from the local Pet Store, they have already been treated.

On the other hand though, the big white one has only been in the dishwasher a couple times.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

BettaFire682 said:


> Oh now I get it.. You see I bought those from the local Pet Store, they have already been treated.
> 
> On the other hand though, the big white one has only been in the dishwasher a couple times.


.....no, they still leach calcium into the water. Unless they're plastic, then they aren't safe for soft-water fishes like Betta's. If you want to through them into a Cichlid tank (which needs higher pH and hardness/alkalinity) then by all means, go for it. But not in softwater fish tanks (Betta's, tetras, etc.)

Ah....lovely, the dishwasher...you do realize that soap residue is also a fish killer, doesn't matter how many times you rinse rinse rinse, the residue is still there.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

The big shell has been in there for a year and a half and is the loaches favorite place to be so it's not an issue. The shells came in a bag prepped for any tank. 

By the way, the cicilid has been dead for almost a year and a half


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just because it's meant for one tank doesn't mean that it's safe for another. If you care about your fish then you'll remove it and replace it with a different piece of decor, that's all there is to it really. More Silk plants too for your Betta to swim through.

I was only using Cichlid's as an example of a fish that generally needs higher pH levels.

If his fins have been like this for over a year and a half then it's not the cichlid's doing any more. He's likely biting his own fins due to stress of either poor water quality, not enough plants to hide in (the most common reason) or the light is too bright (easily fixed with more silk plants). I've dealt with many of these cases before and these three are the top contenders when it comes to betta's biting their own fins. And yes, they can bite their own fins, I doubt the loaches are doing it. Btw, what size is this tank and what types of loaches are these?


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Plants*

He loves to sit it the orange plant see in the pic, but it is plastic and but kinda sharp, could that be the cause of the fin damage?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Plastic plants certainly don't help anything but it's not the only thing doing damage. He is biting his fins and they are infected. Look at this thread here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=346377

Get some silk plants (tall is better) and he'll feel better, won't cure his fin rot but he will at least be less stressed.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*His what??*

No.. He can't.. every fish in my house that gets that dies no matter what... is he really sick?! The bond with him is just too big.. I don't wanna let him go.. how can you tell if he is sick...


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Those pictures are long outdated.. If you can see finrot in those it could be too late...


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

No.. he can't be sick.. I took such care.. why does it gotta end like this.. I knew this time would come but I'm not ready to loose him. I think I'm gonna cry.. No I am.. I did all the research, I did all the math, deep clean, everything!!!!! This can't happen!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoa there, hold on friend. Your fish won't die because of a simple infection unless you don't treat or you treat him incorrectly.

I'm sorry, can't be on 24/7, I'm in college so sorry for the delay.

Which pics are the newest ones then? You can upload directly to this thread by clicking go advanced and then the paperclip icon which brings up a pop up box. Browse for you pics and then upload, they will attach to the message.

But freaking out about things only makes things worse. If you follow what we say here then your fish will be just fine, just trust us. Can you actually make a new thread in the disease section and fill out the form found at the top of that section to give us all the stats on your tank and such? Just link me the new thread when you can nd I'll go help over there so this thread doesn't go off track. Thanks!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Does he have fin rot or not? 
Also mom would not let me move him, but i took out decos and they all seem happier and the betta stopped attacking. All the other fish are more lively and happy. maybe they just needed more living space?


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm sorry I promised pics but I never got around to them, I feel like all of my threads go from each different topics to the same one in another place. This is the fourth time my threads merge.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, without those pictures I can't tell you for sure if he does or doesn't. You say the photos are old, well, we need new ones to help. Treating fin rot is not that hard and it isn't the end of the world if you listen to us and follow the directions we give you. 

I've read through your other thread and no, these fish do not need more living space. Just as others have told you, you've taken away all their hiding spots which is very stressful for your fish.

I can't instruct you on anything unless you get recent pictures. Your fish won't die in the mean time of fin rot--though, he could stress out more without the decor and become more sick. Nothing I can help with until you cooperate with us unfortunately.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok, I'll try to get some pics tonight, since I use a Nintendo handheld game system camera, I don't know if your site supports that kind of upload.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Aside from all this stress, how is everyone's morning going?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for uploading new pics. He looks fine, still very ragged though and looks like he's still biting his dorsal there. Add more silk plants when you can and that will help him out by reducing his stress.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I currently have no job and am underaged, there for I can't work at Petsmart. Is there any plants I could get that can survive in water but originated from above water? Basicly a free plant owned by the earth.


----------

